# AEG Turbo



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

So here is my aeg turbo build and a list of parts used.

Garrett T3/T4 
.70 A/R Compressor side 70 trim and hot side .82 A/R 76 trim stage 3 wheel

T3 kinetic exhaust manifold for external wastegate

Emusa 38mm wastegate adjustable from 7 to 15psi

1.8T stock intercooler piping and side mount

Custom 2.5" piping from intercooler to throttle body

2.5" custom downpipe to cat (cat opened to 2.5" at downpipe end)

Forge 004 bov

Accel 8.8mm spark plug wires

Accel high performance coil

BKR7e spark plugs

440cc ford racing injectors (green tops)

Megasquirt 1 pcb 3.0 running msextra software

Ford EDIS ignition (module, 36-1 welded to the crank pulley)

ATP oil lines

AEM UEGO Wideband

Custom vent for wideband and boost gauge

Glowshift boost gauge

M8 plugs for the cylinder head SAI (the head is drilled for this size tap )

Numerous couplers, fittings, bolts and trips to the store

Custom turbo - downpipe flange

Stacked head gaskets

Autotech 270 cam

Welded oil pan for oil return (local)

GM IAT and coolant temperature sensor

This is all I can remember right now but theres more to it and I will update as I remember.

First I want to say that this is my first turbo project and I'm very proud for the way its coming out . I've been planning for this for a long time.

I did all the work by myself including all the welding, brackets, installation, etc.
I worked long hours on this car and had put a lot of tought, sweat and blood on this project. And it was all worth it.

I did all the megasquirt assembling and in car wiring by myself also. The first time I tried to turn on the car with megasquirt it wouldnt start, but after some help from the guys at the sem forums I found my problem was a inverted polarity on the vr sensor . Wires fixed, turn on the key and it turned on on the first try, idled like stock and drove off perfectly, I couldnt believe I was finally driving this car .

The AFR was almost perfect so I dived on the boost world, hit 7 psi and put a smile on my face.
Its not oh so fast but its waaaay faster then the stock 2.0. Boost comes in at 3200 rpm and hit full boost at 4200, not bad, I tought I wouldnt see boost until 4 grand anyways, so better then expected.

So thats it for now, I'll see if I can get some pictures of the setup on the car. Next step is raising the boost although I'm a little skeptical about the stacked head gaskets. I researched about it and saw some people running 15psi dailly on stacked gaskets, I plan on 10 - 12psi wich should be a lot of airflow with this size turbo, will see.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm fine tuning it now and theres a lot more torque then stock, car speeds to 60 mph in second gear at 7000


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Pics, videos, and send a msg to ElRey to get added to the 2.0T roll-call thread. 

Megasquirt AEG Turbo, i'm super jelly.

Congrats :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Jay-Bee, I'll try to take some pics tomorrow .iIs getting dark out so early lately that my only chance to snap some pics is on the weekends.
I''ll tell ElRey after I upload the pics


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice work, welcome to the FI world :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Chasem407 and how is your car running, I've been following your turbo build from the beginning , nice work there :thumbup:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Thanks Chasem407 and how is your car running, I've been following your turbo build from the beginning , nice work there :thumbup:


The beginning was rough, but only because of normal things like boost leaks, getting things to fit properly, etc. Then before I worked all the kinks out, my ecu took a crap on me (not turbo related, all electrical) 

But it's fine now, I actually took everything apart to put in new bearings, rings, and head spacer. I should have it all back together by tomorrow night.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Electrical problems sucks:thumbdown: Good luck with the rebuilt motor, now it can take some serious boost


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Electrical problems sucks:thumbdown: Good luck with the rebuilt motor, now it can take some serious boost


I sure hope so, thats my plan at least. After Church I'm tearing into that beast to finish her up!


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

Do you ever go to the warwick meets? :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't been there yet, IM me with more details and I will stop by sometime:thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

bump for pics and video. I still need to paint the charge pipe and fit the plastic cover for extra cleanliness but its just too cold to do anything:snowcool:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

niceeeeee, reminds me, i gotta post a video on mine. How she running? flawless?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

No problems so far, still tuning working on getting stock+ fuel economy with fast accel and yes post a video of yours in action :beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Replaced the old video with a new one this time 0-60 mph still at 6-7 psi and stock suspension and tires


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

good stuff, now go fill up with gas :thumbup:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

nice! Looks extremely familiar.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

DEJA VUUUUUUUUU 

You totally inspired my build, saw your car when I was putting it together and since I had the parts from a 1.8t laying around here I figured it was the way to go.

BTW your beetle is sick and your engine bay looks a lot cleaner then mine :thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> good stuff, now go fill up with gas :thumbup:


That gauge is broken, its been broken for awhile all my friends and family keep busting my chops about how I can put a turbo on my car but cant fix the damm gauge lol


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

Myliljettatoy said:


> That gauge is broken, its been broken for awhile all my friends and family keep busting my chops about how I can put a turbo on my car but cant fix the damm gauge lol


LOL you're ballsy, especially with the turbo now, hope your gas mileage didn't change too much and leave you stranded.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> LOL you're ballsy, especially with the turbo now, hope your gas mileage didn't change too much and leave you stranded.


lol it actually happened to me when I first got the turbo in. I use to calculate and watch my odometer so I knew when to refill. After I put the turbo in I was boosting all the time and was so used to get 25-30 mpg that I forgot about, luckily I ran out of gas in front of a gas station so I only had to push a little :facepalm:

Last week I took a 150 mile trip and it did 29 mpg on the highway, off boost 90% of the time. In the city I still coudnt get a decent average because I keep using the highway most of the time just for those 5 seconds of glory when merging in wich also kills my fuel consuption.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

what gave you the idea to move the coil pack to the passenger side. It looks kool, but i always
tried to use the least amount of cable.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

At first I was thinking of installing it on the same place as the stock coil pack is but since its my first time doing a project this big I decided to live the coil pack and all the stock components on their place and just add what I needed to make it work, just in case something goes wrong when I'm really far away from home I have a bag on my trunk with the stock ign cables, stock injectors and maf, in a worst case scenario I can put them on and drive away on my stock ecu.

You are right on the wires, the shorter the better. Right now they are really long because I didnt cut them at all I just crimped the ends and installed but when I get to finish the looks on the engine bay I'll short them and run it under the intake manifold


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Running at 10 psi now eace:

Next step-> manual boost controller


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Have done some work lately, moved charge pipe away from manifold/downpipe and installed a heat shield on them. Also fitted the intake and painted the charge pipe copper color but I'm thinking on repaint it gold. 
Pic










Car pull really hard at 10 psi but the intercooler heat soaks quick so a fmic is in my plans.

Also the bolts on the turbo to manifold keeps backing off after I started running on 10 psi :banghead: any ideas on how to keep them in place?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Also the bolts on the turbo to manifold keeps backing off after I started running on 10 psi :banghead: any ideas on how to keep them in place?


double them up? I remember seeing some bolt thing in the FI section people were using special bolts and lock washers I think, others have also use metal wire and done a loop around a bolt nice and tight then onto the next one, like a continuous figure 8 type deal all around the manifold... i'll have a look see what I find.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

I run something like this on my studs that are fitted into the exhaust manifold

http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/merchan...tp&Product_Code=MIA-FST-033&Category_Code=FST

they dont back out ever


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. From what you are saying I think I should have studs instead of bolts holding the turbo to manifold

Will do this-> get studs and lock nuts from ecs (double nuts), lock washers, drill the studs and run the wire thru them 

WE will se who rules on that engine bay me or this mofo turbo backing out


----------



## mk4jetta2.0sc (Jun 18, 2010)

have you had i dynoed yet?


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Not yet I'm still working on the exhaust. I should get it dynoed in a couple weeks at 15psi :beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Up for some updates

Car now has been running for a year and going strong

Since the turbo conversion I had to replace a few parts that started to reallly show its high mileage with the extra power including rear brakes, the whole lower front suspension wich was also stiffened with poly bushings, all three motor/trans mount also coverted to poly and also lowered on fk coilovers

Now running at 14psi this thing really moves 

I made a couple videos with my crapy cell phone, shacky as hell and no audio  but it gives an idea


----------



## Project_121 (Jul 16, 2010)

Holy Hell. 

I just love watching the needle to the speedometer jump from 20-60 like. I really want to get my 2.0 turboed....have for a while but a niiiice HD Fatboy Lo caught my eye so now I'm really torn. 


Sick pull tho. Have fun with the 2.0T


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Hadn'tread this build before but just read it over, props for running the megasquirt...not many ppl doing that on mk4 2.0's:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Project_121 said:


> Holy Hell.
> 
> I just love watching the needle to the speedometer jump from 20-60 like. I really want to get my 2.0 turboed....have for a while but a niiiice HD Fatboy Lo caught my eye so now I'm really torn.
> 
> ...


Thanks
I can't blame you, motorcycles are so much fun :beer:



02vwgolf said:


> Hadn'tread this build before but just read it over, props for running the megasquirt...not many ppl doing that on mk4 2.0's:thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man :thumbup:

I was reading thru the thread and saw that some info is missing from what I've done last spring.

I got rid of the edis ignition and the 32-1 wheel on the crank, now I'm using the stock 60-2 and sharing the sensor with the stock ecu. Modified the megasquirt so now it also controls ignition

I flipped the turbo/manifold so my downpipe now is on the drivers side, this way my charge pipe coming from the compressor dont get heated up from the exhaust, it goes straight from the compressor outlet down to the smic thru a 2.5" mandrel bent piping eliminating the pancake pipe

Also got a dynamax glasspack muffler in place of the stock cat while I was at it modifying the downpipe to the other side :thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Myliljettatoy said:


> Thanks
> I can't blame you, motorcycles are so much fun :beer:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! Glad to hear your still making progress on the car:thumbup:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Bumping it up for some updates

Had a little problem when a half-moon cam gear key fell one day when I was messing with it and ended up landing on the bottom of the t-belt cover, since I couldnt find it at time I just replaced with a spare one and kept rolling, a week later was stopped at a traffic light and the little sob finally met the t-belt stripped all its teeth and bent all my valves :facepalm:

Then I decided to go ahead and refresh the motor a bit since it was all open

Forged rods on stock pistons, new rings and new rod bearings


Photo0527 by yo mama, on Flickr


Photo0522 by yo mama, on Flickr

While it was under the knife I decided it was time for the stock 1.8t intercooler to go and went a little bigger


Photo0579 by yo mama, on Flickr


Photo0580 by yo mama, on Flickr

The other side of the piping is routed behind the battery and inside the hollowed stock air box and from there to the t-body, looks like a stock engine bay from the top, I will get some pics of the engine bay and post here.

Next step is a low miles aba obd1 head with double springs

Edit to add a pic of the car :laugh:


Photo0477 by yo mama, on Flickr


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Found this awhile ago on ebay, a genuine garrett stage 3 with a .48a/r

Will go in when I switch heads in a couple weeks :laugh:


Photo0604 by yo mama, on Flickr


----------



## e-brake (Nov 20, 2008)

Any pix under the hood? Looks very similar to the build I'd like to do.


----------



## timberlandstunts (Nov 24, 2018)

groundupjetta said:


> So here is my aeg turbo build and a list of parts used.
> 
> Garrett T3/T4
> .70 A/R Compressor side 70 trim and hot side .82 A/R 76 trim stage 3 wheel
> ...


CAN THE MEGASQUIRT Be fitted on mk6 8VALVES ENGINE CODE CBP


----------



## MK4Junky (May 13, 2016)

Excellent thread and beautiful build, thank you. Sitting my AEG at 160xxx. Planning my build now. 2019 New Years Resolution 🎉


----------



## nineeightyone (Sep 19, 2014)

I know this is a somewhat old thread, but I'm deeply curious -- what were some of the biggest hurdles you ran into along the way? I'm in the process of assembling parts for my own 8v turbo build, using a BEV (to get things off the ground and build my AEG in the mean time) with a (free) Thunderbird Turbo Coupe IHI turbo, 440cc injectors (also Ford) and planning to go with the United Motorsport software. VR6 MAF housing, FMIC, AEM wideband, and 2.5" exhaust. The plan here is 5-7psi on the stock motor, hope it stays together, and begin (immediately) on tearing down the AEG to start on having it steam cleaned and checked for cracks/damage, forged internals, ARP headstuds and a gasket matched head.

How awful was physically fitting the turbo, in terms of firewall clearance and whatnot? Any general useful advice going into it?


----------

